# DC boots?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm in the market for new boots
:crying: 

Came accross an online dealer with DC Mora boots. I've no experience with DC... (other than the name gives me shudders )

Any insights if DC are overall good boots? How do they hold up? Get soft quickly? Good heel hold? I've slim ankles...

Experiences from my hunt for stiff womens boots:
Ride Cadence fit awesomly but IMO have gotten pretty soft very quickly; K2 Contour are way too wide plus I hate their 1 boa string for upper and lower boot; Salomon Moxie have not enough heel hold; Burton Surpreme don't fit well neither; 32 are simply not available. Ended up using a Deeluxe XV as my go-to boot even tho they're also rather wide... however, these experiences stem from former years; so if any of these models have gone through significant changes, I'm interested as well.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I’ve had several DCs (mostly the Judge, most recently last season) over the years are and I think that they are good for the money when bought at discounts. Obviously I haven’t tried the Moras but generally:

- They have good heel/ankle recesses. I have narrow calves/heels/ankles but found the well-shaped recesses comfortable and lift-free. 
- The shell flex held well for a season or two, depending on use. The inner boot durability was an issue for me (see below)
- The liners and boot shells that allow venting worked well for my hot feet, but this is not applicable to Mora, I don’t think.

The main issue I had with past DCs are that the inner boots’ tongues were too soft and the velcro power straps were too narrow and positioned too low to be of much use to my thin calves. I had trouble getting a secure wrap around the inner boots openings. This could be remedied somewhat by cranking way down on the ankle Boas (to the point of pain almost) or using shin pads that skiers use but by then I had usually moved on to newer boots. This season I am back to good ol' Ions, Boas this time. I like Burton's inner boot closure much more than DC's.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've mostly ridden K2, 32 and DC boots myself. Never had any issues with DC boots. They hold up to use well, hold my feet well (I also have skinny ankles), and are pretty comfortable. The only reason I swapped out my last pair of DCs is because they were so low profile they they didn't really keep my feet warm, so I got some more robust 32s. But hey, if you get something with enough insulation, I think you ought to be fine. They may not make the best shoes anymore, but they're still pretty well respected in the snowboard market. Can't think of anything to knock them for. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My experience with DC was not good. I had the T.Rice model from 2013 for half price in 2014. I kept thinking they will break in soon, but by spring it was obvious they will always hurt my feet I can only assume because of my foot shape. Since comfort is somewhat subjective because of different foot shapes take that with a grin of salt.

The build quality for their flagship boot was good, but the material was garbage. I probably rode them a total of 15 days and I always rest my heel cup on my boot to avoid wear from resting the edge on the boot. After that time my left boot looked like I either rest the edge on them or they were like 3 years old. The heel cup wore away the material pretty good, I have never experienced anything like that in all my years.
I also felt like they were very soft for the 7/10 they claimed, more like a 5/10 I'd say.

The good was the little details like a leather strip in the liner to slow down wear from your heel sliding down, and little plastic bumper on the side boa to avoid bumping the knob off. 

I also realized I don't like the boa system because it needs constant adjusting and if you go to tight it's unforgiving; I guess I just like how laces have some elasticity to them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried them a couple of times, they are a 20 day boot, they start falling apart. Good for people that ride a little(average amount). They are very comfortable though. I wont ever buy them again. My wife has some moras and even for her they were worn out at about 30 days..


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Argo said:


> I tried them a couple of times, they are a 20 day boot, they start falling apart. Good for people that ride a little(average amount). They are very comfortable though. I wont ever buy them again.


I dunno. I have about 4 seasons on mine and I ride almost every day. They're still in pretty nice shape. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bataleon85 said:


> I dunno. I have about 4 seasons on mine and I ride almost every day. They're still in pretty nice shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


On 400' vert in PA? Lapping runs in PA bs 3000'+ runs in the alps/cascades/rockies is a huge difference. 

My wife gets about 60 days a season, i do 100+, Average 25k vert a day. How and where you ride makes a huge difference.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Argo said:


> On 400' vert in PA? Lapping runs in PA bs 3000'+ runs in the alps/cascades/rockies is a huge difference.
> 
> My wife gets about 60 days a season, i do 100+, Average 25k vert a day. How and where you ride makes a huge difference.


I don't just ride in PA 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'll give them a try, the narrow heel sounded convincing, and they come with 60% discount. I just don't feel like spending 450$ on an other boot atm, and this was the only stiff boot in my size on sale. Gonna see if it softens as quick as the Ride. Good idea with the ski boot tongue... I still have left over ones from the AT boot. Maybe I can fit them into the DC if it softens up.

I do abt 40d a season, with average of abt 18K ft; we have foot rests so no wear from heel cups or edges .

Yeah... boa is a love or hate thing. I actually like it as I like to tighten a boot rather solid and don't seek for flexibility.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought DC Lynx Boots before the start of the 16/17 season. DC boots are cool. They are comfortable and pretty good for the price.
I think comfort is probably their main draw for me. I like the way they fit right out of the box. I may just have a very standard shaped foot.

I also skated before I started to snowboard, so it may be that I like the fit and feel of a skate shoe inspired boot.
Not a huge BOA fan and got a traditional laced boot.

I put about 15 days on them so far and they held up, so far lol.


----------



## keel_bright (Jan 13, 2013)

My latest two boots are DCs because they tend to fit my feet well. Took about 4 seasons for my DC Ceptors to get too loose for me and start lifting (only the inner foam, the outer shell is still great). I'm now on DC judges. I'm pretty happy with them, good heel hold, good comfort, I like the power strap.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I decided to give DC a try this year, coming from Vans Infuse boots. I purchased a set of T Rice and a set of Control boots in end-of-season sales. My pre-existing bias was that DC boots were generally not made to last, and my first impression of these boots was about the same. The heat molding of the liners was fine and the fit is good. I expect that they'll provide more feel through the soles than did the Infuse. Stiffness is similar, IMO, just going from memory but maybe one of these days I'll put the T Rice and Infuse on back-to-back to get a real comparison. I'm looking forward to trying them out this season. For the price, I figured why not? The Controls should be good "just messing around with the kids" and "local hill" boots.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In my opinion......
Get these instead: thirtytwo.com TM-TWO XLT WOMEN'S


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> In my opinion......
> Get these instead: thirtytwo.com TM-TWO XLT WOMEN'S


As mentioned, unfortunately 32 are not available.
(Tryed to find them already last season. Found only one shop in CH selling 32. They have no money back return policy if stuff doesn't fit. And the ones in EU doesn't have trading locations in CH so you pay both, high shipping and import taxes and returning is pita. That's ok for stuff I know will fit, but for trial n error boot orders, it's a no go)


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> On 400' vert in PA? Lapping runs in PA bs 3000'+ runs in the alps/cascades/rockies is a huge difference.
> 
> My wife gets about 60 days a season, i do 100+, Average 25k vert a day. How and where you ride makes a huge difference.


ha pa does have a few 1k vert. true its not 3-6k but still not 400' and we are just a few hours away from 4k vert up north... 

not flaming but have to correct record


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

neni, are flow boots available, they are the most comfy boots ever. i think jones bought them and moved operations overseas


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

larrytbull said:


> ha pa does have a few 1k vert. true its not 3-6k but still not 400' and we are just a few hours away from 4k vert up north...
> 
> not flaming but have to correct record


Yeah I mean, we don't have true big mountains but it doesn't mean we don't put a strain on equipment. I literally ride almost every day during the season and I do a lot of jibbing, presses, tree runs, hard charging what have you. Small mountains don't always mean mellow riding. And as previously stated, I don't just ride here. I hit New England and Colorado for several weeks most seasons. Most boots are going to show wear after any of the above. My DC Park series have held up better than much more expensive boots. I trashed my K2 Thraxis and Darkos in a season and two, respectively. My DC Parks still look fresh after 4 seasons of HEAVY use. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> neni, are flow boots available, they are the most comfy boots ever. i think jones bought them and moved operations overseas


Never seen any in a local shop, but yes, online they're avaivable. Haven't looked into them so far as they were not mentioned when I scanned reviews for stiff women's boots


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Look a the lunar hlock.Focus. very similar to the hylite focus Men's boot. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> As mentioned, unfortunately 32 are not available.
> (Tryed to find them already last season. Found only one shop in CH selling 32. They have no money back return policy if stuff doesn't fit. And the ones in EU doesn't have trading locations in CH so you pay both, high shipping and import taxes and returning is pita. That's ok for stuff I know will fit, but for trial n error boot orders, it's a no go)


Not good.

Yeah, it's not worth buying boots without trying them on.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Not good.
> 
> Yeah, it's not worth buying boots without trying them on.


Meh... I've had pretty good luck buying boots online. If you already know your correct measurements and do your homework on the boots you want, I think you can safely buy online. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Bataleon85 said:


> Meh... I've had pretty good luck buying boots online. If you already know your correct measurements and do your homework on the boots you want, I think you can safely buy online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You must have lucked out. Even when I'm in a board shop and I have dozens of boots at my disposal, any size I want and a sales associate there to help, it's amazing how different they all fit. Stuff I researched like the Insano seemed perfect till I tried to cram my foot in there.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

freshy said:


> You must have lucked out. Even when I'm in a board shop and I have dozens of boots at my disposal, any size I want and a sales associate there to help, it's amazing how different they all fit. Stuff I researched like the Insano seemed perfect till I tried to cram my foot in there.


There's something I noticed with a lot of riders and skiers when I used to work at a shop. Ethnic background often plays a huge factor in foot and toe characteristics. I don't know if people don't realize this or are too politically correct to mention it, but I definitely noticed it. People with a Mediterranean background for example tend to have extremely long middle toes, whereas people from a northern European background, like myself, have pretty evenly graduated toes, while those from a British and Celtic background often have wider feet. Obviously ski and snowboard boots don't know your race, but I feel like it is an often overlooked factor when it comes to knowing how your feet are gonna feel in a boot. As we all know, helmet and optics companies have been doing the Asian fit thing for awhile. I wonder if it's time people start paying closer attention to the ethnic differences in feet. I know this doesn't pertain to the thread much, but I've heard so many arguments about boots, sometimes I wonder if people are just picky or if there's actually something deeper to boot feel that transcends personal preference.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> Meh... I've had pretty good luck buying boots online. If you already know your correct measurements and do your homework on the boots you want, I think you can safely buy online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I can buy ThirtyTwo boots online now. Because I know I'm US11.

But any other brand and I have no idea. Or let's say.... I'm probably 10.5 but they may or may not fit well.

In other words.... I'd have to try them, and most likely will still get heel lift.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> There's something I noticed with a lot of riders and skiers when I used to work at a shop. Ethnic background often plays a huge factor in foot and toe characteristics. I don't know if people don't realize this or are too politically correct to mention it, but I definitely noticed it. People with a Mediterranean background for example tend to have extremely long middle toes, whereas people from a northern European background, like myself, have pretty evenly graduated toes, while those from a British and Celtic background often have wider feet. Obviously ski and snowboard boots don't know your race, but I feel like it is an often overlooked factor when it comes to knowing how your feet are gonna feel in a boot. As we all know, helmet and optics companies have been doing the Asian fit thing for awhile. I wonder if it's time people start paying closer attention to the ethnic differences in feet. I know this doesn't pertain to the thread much, but I've heard so many arguments about boots, sometimes I wonder if people are just picky or if there's actually something deeper to boot feel that transcends personal preference.


So are you saying it's easier to size and profile boots racially than by length and width? or simply.... trying on boots.    

Would you be willing to handle a politically incorrect discussion aimed at you?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I wasn't implying anything other than ethnic background could be a factor in why one boot might feel fine on some people and not others even if they're the same size. There's more to foot type than simply length and width. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> I wasn't implying anything other than ethnic background could be a factor in why one boot might feel fine on some people and not others even if they're the same size. There's more to foot type than simply length and width.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh I get it. You're basically saying most people's feet are different... and that the shape of one's feet is probably due to an ethnic background and that that COULD be a factor in why boots fit different people..... differently.

The real question is..... are you implying people don't already know that? or that manufacturers should actually make racially appropriate boots like they do Asian fit goggles instead of... actual foot dimensions?


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

neni said:


> As mentioned, unfortunately 32 are not available.
> (Tryed to find them already last season. Found only one shop in CH selling 32. They have no money back return policy if stuff doesn't fit. And the ones in EU doesn't have trading locations in CH so you pay both, high shipping and import taxes and returning is pita. That's ok for stuff I know will fit, but for trial n error boot orders, it's a no go)


There might be a not-so-PITA EU option for you: 
I recently saw by accident that Blue Tomato has a quite good policy for delivering to Switzerland IMO.
Free shipping above 45CHF, no tax, no customs fee. Returning is CH domestic to St.Gallen, but I guess you have to pay for that.
See here: https://www.blue-tomato.com/de-CH/info/Versandarten-0000010B/


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice said:


> There might be a not-so-PITA EU option for you:
> I recently saw by accident that Blue Tomato has a quite good policy for delivering to Switzerland IMO.
> Free shipping above 45CHF, no tax, no customs fee. Returning is CH domestic to St.Gallen, but I guess you have to pay for that.
> See here: https://www.blue-tomato.com/de-CH/info/Versandarten-0000010B/


I know, I've used blue tomato to get my Deeluxe (boot selection in local shops is horrible), but they don't have that model


----------

